# Hi All



## racharm29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone

I have joined Fancy Mouse breeders forum as I am looking to buy two fancy mice for my son for his birthday at the end of February. I would be grateful if anyone out there who has any female mice for sale in the greater manchester area could contact me.

Thanks


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya! I hope you find what you're after


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome, hope you find what you are looking for


----------

